# Good cafes in Nottingham?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

As the title says, where does one go for good coffee in Nottingham?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cartwheel is city centre and my fav when I visit .

http://www.cartwheelcoffee.com

Good food too, if you can find Marks and Spencer's , face it, take the road up the right hand side , its on the right past Paperchase and a boot shop with shoes outside it ..

Outpost on Stoney Street is also worth a punt , the food range is cakes only i think and its has less seats .

http://www.outpostcoffeeroasters.co.uk

Both roast their own coffee ....and i think we be close to your preferences in terms of filter brews.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

As Mrboots2u says, Outpost and Cartwheel are good! If you're walking from the city centre to Outpost you can also pass Wired cafe on Pelham Street.

There's a new place open a bit further out of town in Sneinton Market called Blend; I haven't been yet myself, nor have I sampled DialingIn, which is a cafe serving Outpost beans from a red phone box on Low Pavement. Soon!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Blend is more of a darker roast. The Specialty at the top of friar lane is well worth a visit


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnbudding said:


> As Mrboots2u says, Outpost and Cartwheel are good! If you're walking from the city centre to Outpost you can also pass Wired cafe on Pelham Street.
> 
> There's a new place open a bit further out of town in Sneinton Market called Blend; I haven't been yet myself, nor have I sampled DialingIn, which is a cafe serving Outpost beans from a red phone box on Low Pavement. Soon!


Love the look of the little red phone box place, how innovative!

We were just discussing a trip to Nottingham so Thank you for your suggestions (everyone)


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cartwheel is city centre and my fav when I visit .
> 
> http://www.cartwheelcoffee.com
> 
> ...


Very informative thank you, ended up going to Cartwheel and had a lovely espresso.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

There is a 200 degrees coffee shop too, and I mean 3 of these coffee shops in Nottingham. @Mrboots2u , I am sure you have came across this name, am I right?

Their beans were roasted by their own roastery. So that would be worth a try too. It's right next to the Nottingham Council Hall, next to the biggest 3 floors burger king that you will ever find in Nottingham!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Would avoid 200 Degrees in the main. I have not yet enjoyed a coffee from there, either in Birmingham or in Nottingham. They tend to roast quite darkly, which isn't to my tastes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> Would avoid 200 Degrees in the main. I have not yet enjoyed a coffee from there, either in Birmingham or in Nottingham. They tend to roast quite darkly, which isn't to my tastes.


If you like darker stuff and big milk drinks then it's a easy step from the chains . Like you their coffee isn't really to my preference . The food though is greet and really good value .

Nottingham is always packed when I go past, so clearly there is a market for the easy accessible step up from the chains. It's just not per se for me .


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Yes, very fair comment on the food. So I should say for food I would happily go in, but would probably - oddly - avoid the coffee.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Not a fan of 200 Degrees either, I always find their roasts a little too dark and with little depth. For saying the other excellent suggestions I would place it fairly low on the priority list. However, I think they have another shop or two in Nottingham now, so definitely growing and would probably act as a good intermediate step from high street chains.


----------



## Coffeehawk (Oct 28, 2021)

I visited the new Quayside cafe down in Colwick, the Coffee was very good and the food was amazing

https://quayside-cafe.co.uk/


----------

